# Signature Competition/SOTW 13 (Week Ending December 12, 2008) - VOTING



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 11th edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on Sunday, November 2nd, at 7 PM eastern time (next competition thread will be posted late Sunday night, or Monday)! With all that out of the way....HERE WE GO! 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

The winner receives 5000 credits.

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?


*Steph05050:*











D.P.:











*MJB23:*











ScottySullivan:











*Toxic:*











*Yoda:*








​


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Gotta go with my man MJB his is just amazing.. Good luck everyone..


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

yoda almost got my vote mmmmm. but mj gets my vote shit looks perty good right thar.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

MJB for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

scotty for sure


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Went with scotty


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Went with MJB, he did some very nice work on that sig...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Voting is now closed.

It was a close one but I'm this weeks winner.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Tis not a tie?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

we need a tie breaker


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn you MLS. I knew I should have asked someone to close the poll for me.

We'll keep the poll open and whoever votes next will have to break the tie and then it will be closed and hopefully someone will close the poll for me.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

:confused01:


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

lmao this is hilarious, someone vote!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Its Official. MJB is this weeks Winner at 7PM the deadline it was 5-4 MJB.. Congrats bud.


----------

